# Verzweiflung: Nur Grundeln



## Rene1090 (9. April 2016)

hallo

ich hab noch nich den Angelschein so lang aber ich hab mich momentan fürs feedern entschieden !

aber mein Problem ist bei mir beißen nur grundeln 

ich verzweifel langsam 

achja ich angel im Rhein bei düsseldorf


----------



## Stulle (9. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*



Rene1090 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich hab noch nich den Angelschein so lang aber ich hab mich momentan fürs feedern entschieden !
> 
> ...


Mein Beileid die sollen frietiert gut schmecken hier gibt's sie noch nicht so viel aber sollen ne echte plage sein


----------



## Menzer (9. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Such dir Stellen, die eher sandig oder ggf schlammig sind. Meist hat man dort eher Ruhe vor denen. Die Grundel sitzt meist in den Steinpackungen um Schutz vor Raubfischen zu haben... 
Was manchmal auch noch hilft ist, wenn du deinen Köder auftreibend fischst. 
Dauert etwas aber du wirst schon gute Stellen finden - nur den Mut nicht verlieren. Generell hab ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht je stärker die Strömung desto weniger Grundel - beim Barbenangeln hab ich deutlich weniger mit denen zu kämpfen als auf Brassen oder Rotaugen.


----------



## Rene1090 (9. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

ok das hört sich gut an


----------



## mittellandchannel (9. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

ich habe meine Prüfung erst im März bestanden und bei mir beißen nicht mal  Grundeln^^


----------



## shoti (9. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

...ich glaub Andal hat mal nen Rezept für Grundeln gepostet


----------



## u-see fischer (9. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Mit Einbruch der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit lassen die Bisse der Grundeln nach.

 Leider ist der Rhein inzwischen hier in und um Düsseldorf mit Grundeln verseucht. An manchen Stellen fängst du tagsüber ausschließlich Grundeln, es gibt aber auch Stellen, da kommen fast keine Grundeln vor, die musst du suchen.

 Da ich inzwischen nicht mehr mit Feederrute am Rhein unterwegs bin, kann ich Dir bei der Suche auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## thanatos (10. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*



Rene1090 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich hab noch nich den Angelschein so lang aber ich hab mich momentan fürs feedern entschieden !
> 
> ...



#6 ist doch schön das überhaupt was beißt ,


----------



## bootszander (10. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Früher waren es die Rotaugen, heute sind es halt die Grundeln. 
Die erste zeit hatte ich noch den platz von den Grundeln lehr gefischt, dass geht heute nicht mehr. 
Angel mehr in den Häfen, dort findest du noch die weißfische. Oder mit der Stippe, da kannst du über Grund bleiben.


----------



## Andal (10. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

In der Fisch und Fang Apr/2016 beschreibt Kai Chaluppa, wie man Grundeln mit der Bologneserute "umangelt" und Weißfische fängt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*



bootszander schrieb:


> Früher waren es die Rotaugen, heute sind es halt die Grundeln.
> Die erste zeit hatte ich noch den platz von den Grundeln lehr gefischt, dass geht heute nicht mehr.
> Angel mehr in den Häfen, dort findest du noch die weißfische. Oder mit der Stippe, da kannst du über Grund bleiben.



Geht ohne zusätzlichen Schein meistens nicht.:m


----------



## Aurikus (10. April 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Davon mal ab, im Hafen gibt es auch genug Grundeln. Feedern im Hafen bringt also auch nix. Auftreibende Köder sind auch nicht allzu hilfreich. Grundeln kommen da locker dran!

Wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, im Dunkeln und in starker Strömung mindert das Problem.

Sie schmecken aber auch prima. Hinterm Kopf mit dem Messer ansetzen, bis zum After durchschneiden, säubern, Salz und Pfeffer drauf, im Mehl wälzen und frittieren. 
Dazu Aioli, Zitrone und Baguette. Dat schmeckt!

Und letzten Endes sollte man sich als Anfänger doch einfach freuen, dass was beißt! 
Noch ein Tipp, kauf dir ne billige Stippe, die bekommt man für nen Zehner, Pose und Haken dran und dann erstmal angeln lernen. Bisse an der Pose machen richtig Spaß und wenn man sich vom Grund fern hält, kommt man auch zu anderen Fischen! Einfach mal Probieren


----------



## neu am Altarm (22. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*



Andal schrieb:


> In der Fisch und Fang Apr/2016 beschreibt Kai Chaluppa, wie man Grundeln mit der Bologneserute "umangelt" und Weißfische fängt.



Danke für den Tip!
Leider komme ich an diesen Artikel nicht heran. Hast Du einen Tip, woher ich den bekommen kann?


----------



## Andal (22. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Hat noch wer das Heft für den Kollegen übrig? Sonst melde dich mal beim Verlag.


----------



## TooShort (22. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Sollte ich da haben. Schau morgen direkt nach. Kann den Artikel ja abfotografieren. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TooShort (23. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

*[Edit by Admin: Keine Fremdbilder einstellen!]*


Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stumbe (23. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, gibts zu dem Artikel auch ein klasse Video auf der mitgelieferten DVD


----------



## TooShort (23. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Genau

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## neu am Altarm (24. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*



TooShort schrieb:


> Bitteschön. Der ganze Artikel.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Klasse! Danke!


----------



## Stulle (29. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*

Ich glaub da gibt's Probleme mit dem Urheberrecht [emoji47]


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2016)

*AW: verweiflung*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich glaub da gibt's Probleme mit dem Urheberrecht [emoji47]



Ja - ich habe die Bilder oben rausgenommen...

Zum Thema an sich, auch bei uns an der Donau gibts die ein oder andere Grundel :q 

Es gibt nach meiner Erfahrung beim Feedern letztlich nur 3 Möglichkeiten sie zu umgehen:

1. Stellen suchen wo keine Grundeln sind (viel Erfolg :c )
2. Mit kleinen Pellets am Haar als Köder angeln (die mögen die Grundeln, warum auch immer, nicht sonderlich)
3. Friedfisch-Angeln in die Nacht verschieben, an der Donau ganz praktisch - weil es da eh besser beißt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Verzweiflung: Nur Grundeln*

Falls du nicht nur auf Friedfisch angeln möchtest...

Made rein > Grundel raus > stärkeres Vorfach mit größerem Haken ran > Grundel anködern > ins Wasser damit und Zander fangen! :m


----------



## Korallenplaty (29. August 2016)

*AW: Verzweiflung: Nur Grundeln*

Ich habe mit Mais deutlich weniger Grundeln fangen können


----------



## graysson (29. August 2016)

*AW: Verzweiflung: Nur Grundeln*



Korallenplaty schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Mais deutlich weniger Grundeln fangen können



Ich lande irgendwie immer wieder bei Mais als Köder.
Die Bisse starten schon bevor ich den Bügel an der Rolle zugeklappt habe. Von daher lohnt es sich bei mir nicht, auf Maden, die nur ca. 2-3 Wochen im Kühlschrank halten, zu benutzen.


----------



## hanzz (29. August 2016)

*AW: Verzweiflung: Nur Grundeln*

Such andere Stellen.
Bei uns am Rhein in NRW gibt's auch reichlich Grundeln, aber auch Stellen ohne.
Hab die Tage in sandigen Buhnen geangelt.
Barbe, Döbel, Brasse, Rotauge, Nase, Laube
War alles dabei, ohne eine einzige Grundel.


----------



## n0rdfriese (29. August 2016)

*AW: Verzweiflung: Nur Grundeln*

Wenn die Grundeln einmal am Platz sind ist es mit Würmern oder Maden wirklich schwierig. Ich steige dann einfach auf Käse um! Schön grosse Stücke ca. 3-4x2cm, bevorzugt zwei verschiedene Sorten, mit der Ködernadel aufziehen und aufs Vorfach von nem grossen Aalhaken mit langem Schenkel. Grundeln = 0 und gute Chancen auf Barbe und Wels im Rhein. Dazu noch schön in die Strömung und es lässt sich entspannt angeln. In der Nacht ist natürlich auch deutlich entspannter mit Grundeln.


----------

